# The Future



## CraftyZA

Something we need to consider...
Eventually, the government will either ban, or regulate the crap out of the vaping industry locally.
Just to form a concensus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

you are absolutey spot on. been thinking about this. if they cant ban it they will profit from it.
with that in mind i reckon ill carry on vaping and support the vendors as i am right now. so local boys. as long as you willing to supply me, ill be happy to support you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Danny

I have thought of this quite a bit. They may well try to but I cant see them having the ability to. All the components other than nicotine have far too many applications. By that point I will have a huge collection of rebuildables, can order nicotine through the lab I work in, glycol and glycerol are used in almost everything. Resistance wire and cotton wool are also easy.

Short of arresting me for owning a non regulation device I dont see how it could be controlled

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Danny said:


> I have though of this quite a bit. They may well try to but I cant see them having the ability to. All the components other than nicotine have far too many applications. By that point I will have a huge collection of rebuildables, can order nicotine through the lab I work in, glycol and glycerol are used in almost everything. Resistance wire and cotton wool are also easy.
> 
> Short of arresting me for owning a non regulated device I dont see how it could be controlled



@Danny you will become the DIY supplier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny

Marzuq said:


> @Danny you will become the DIY supplier


That or a nicotine dealer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

I think there is not much they can do about the device, but I suspect we will reach a point where the local juice manufacturers will not be abe to source nicotine any more. Also importing of ejuice will become very, very hard. And without the juice, you can have the best equipment and it will not help you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha, we will have to get the dry herb devices  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Haha, we will have to get the dry herb devices
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



 So bek moet jam kry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Danny

The black market then will be in nicotine concentrate. I have managed to order it before, not for vaping but for some plant physiology experiments. There is also the option of moving to NETs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

look at us planning doomsday as if its already upon us lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth

I actually have 2 options
1. Be the Black Market
2. Support the black market

I already have a long black coat for when I go into dark streets to flash people, and since I am a pro at the brief opening and closing of the coat - and flashing people is frowned upon these days-, I might just put the coat to good use and stock it up with juice and gear for resale in dark alleys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

lol....this is South Africa. You will get mugged and your stash stolen bro...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

I am a doomsday prepper regarding vaping. I'm left with 2 options :

1. Become a supplier (and user) of nic extractions to supply my vape gear fetish.
2. Stop vaping. 

Option 2 will never be an option. With an already very expensive gear market (sorry vendors but its true) Ill have to go for option 1. Now to blow off the dust off of my lab-ware and start cooking up some (_S_)-3-[1-Methylpyrrolidin-2-yl]pyridine.hcl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Danny said:


> The black market then will be in nicotine concentrate. I have managed to order it before, not for vaping but for some plant physiology experiments. There is also the option of moving to NETs


The real danger with this will be the grade of the nic
You get 98% and you get 99.9% pure. You do not want the 98% That is used for analytical purposes. Pharma grade is the 99.9%
It is expensive, and hard to come by.
The black market will even sell you 97% which is used in pesticide. I think it is actually called pesticide grade. That is pretty easy to get hold of.


----------



## GerharddP

CraftyZA said:


> The real danger with this will be the grade of the nic
> You get 98% and you get 99.9% pure. You do not want the 98% That is used for analytical purposes. Pharma grade is the 99.9%
> It is expensive, and hard to come by.
> The black market will even sell you 97% which is used in pesticide. I think it is actually called pesticide grade. That is pretty easy to get hold of.



Some other black market stuff that people lets say inject etc is 97% not what they think it to be. Understand your concerns but remember this is the zombie apocalypse of vaping and the age of Aquarius where there is free love..... pretty sure ill get it to about 99.85% with the small calibration differences between my gear and and a proper establishment's gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

Do we not have a tame chemist on the forum? They can import nic to their hearts content.


----------



## GerharddP

Matuka said:


> Do we not have a tame chemist on the forum? They can import nic to their hearts content.



Well if it becomes regulated by the fuzz then its going to be like importing opioids..which is currently done by some less than respectable sir's....


----------



## Matuka

OPIOIDS


----------



## GerharddP

sorry


----------



## johan

Matuka said:


> OPIOIDS



Pharma: "medications that relieve pain. They reduce the intensity of pain signals reaching the brain and affect those brain areas controlling emotion, which diminishes the effects of a painful stimulus" - source: Afghanistan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP

johan said:


> Pharma: "medications that relieve pain. They reduce the intensity of pain signals reaching the brain and affect those brain areas controlling emotion, which diminishes the effects of a painful stimulus" - source: Afghanistan



Afgan Tar as its otherwise known...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nishen

Regulation is better than banning ... Will be much cheaper than tobacco products though .. Hopefully ! Can they ban if the AHA has conditionally approved Vaping


----------



## ET

viva le revolution!


----------



## johan

ET said:


> viva le revolution!


----------



## WHITELABEL

Or the other option is to carry on vaping at 0 nic, that's pretty much what I'm working towards at the moment anyway.


----------



## ET

Gambit said:


> Or the other option is to carry on vaping at 0 nic, that's pretty much what I'm working towards at the moment anyway.



ok if cops are going to be running around with field nic test kits, who wants to start a small company that makes those cheaply and who can get us the tender awarded?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Gambit said:


> Or the other option is to carry on vaping at 0 nic, that's pretty much what I'm working towards at the moment anyway.



The anti vaping idiots are already wuestioning other ingredients in the juices. So once they have proved nic they will work on whatever else they can find. Full control is what they r after


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Start stocking up for the apocalypse now. You can safely empty out your stockpile of food & survival gear for the post-apartheid, the Y2K and the other two end-of-the world doomsday non-events. Just replace it with batteries, jooses & mix-it-yourselves alternatives. Maybe add some nicotine patches to the kit as well, just in case...
Keep the generator and solar chargers though, you'll need it for your mod batteries during load-shedding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

